# Leopard Gecko Genetic Calculator Update/Upgrade.



## funky1

Just though I`d let those know, who aren`t aware, that the much used, and much loved `Genetics Calculator`, by Andy Watt at Love Geckos, has now been upgraded to a much higher and modern standard. The guy deserves every credit in the world for putting so much time, effort - even money - into it`s update. It is/will be available for download to Android phones and i-phones - making it available for instant access wherever you are.

The great thing about it is that it includes EVERY conceivable morph/gene of Leopard Gecko (bar the unpredictable Polygenic traits for obvious reasons) - inc` W&Y, Cyclone, Marble Eye etc....and even a few most of us have never even heard of!!!

Give it a go - bookmark it - it`s a great, reliable and invaluable tool for experienced and beginner keepers alike.

Leopard Gecko Genetics Calculator


----------



## mad baboon

yeah its great, i used to use the one on lovegeckos site, i whish they would add one for royals aswell, there are other royal calcs out there but i like these ones interfaces more.


----------



## yellrat

Brilliant update to the calculator :2thumb: must have taken for ever to make that.


----------



## lewisdark86

wow great job:2thumb: thanks for the post mate didn't know he was doing an update. might just be me but think he has missed out sunglows in the calculator


----------



## funky1

lewisdark86 said:


> wow great job:2thumb: thanks for the post mate didn't know he was doing an update. might just be me but think he has missed out sunglows in the calculator


Ah! Good spot! To get around that though you`d just input Hypo and ****` Tremper ---- he`s done 99% of the work for you the odd slip can be `overlooked` haha!!!


----------



## LoveGeckos.com

Thank you for the comments 

We actually decided to leave the Sunglow out of the calculator. As we have made a decision not to add any polygenic morphs. As in our opinion and many others a calculator should be accurate, or as accurate as it can be.

Sunglow, is a Albino (all strains) Hypo, but most people would also consider it to have polygenic traits as well, Super Hypo, the Super bit being line bred, and carrot tail, again line bred.

You may ask why we added RAPTOR, well since most people have sold RAPTORS as jungles, stripes, reverse stripes and anything in between we decided a Tremper Albino Eclipse is a RAPTOR. 

Also, on Ron Trempers website last year I also noticed him selling a Banded RAPTOR, so if it's good enough for the creator, it is good enough for us.

Now if you think the majority of people would think of a Sunglow as a Albino (all strains) Hypo without the poly traits, then we would add it to the calculator.

I hope that clears it up.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Higgt4

I love this calculator and have been waiting for an update, going to have a play now :no1:


----------



## *Lee*

its not that i dont like these calculators or use them at times but does anyone else think tht they maybe encourage people not to research or learn the process ? A couple of the pictures on one of them are of leos i have from tug which is pretty cool :2thumb:


----------



## Higgt4

I learned a lot just by messing about with the calculator and seeing the results : victory:


----------

